# Difference between Greek & Russian?



## nikkibop (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, how can we tell the difference between a Greek tortoise and a Russian tortoise? We bought our female at the petstore and they said she was a Greek and we got another tortoise from a private party who said he is a Russian but they both look a lot alike. So we would like to find out for sure what they are. I'll post some pictures of both. Thanks!
This one is of the female Greek Tortoise:


And this one is of the one we were told was a male Russian Tortoise:


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, but they are both definitely Russians. I believe another forum member bought what was supposed to be a Russian from a Petco and it was actually a Greek.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! It's good to know they are both the same kind. That's what we thought. We got ours at Petco too (the one that was supposed to be a Greek)
Oh well, we still like them just as good!
Deanna


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice to have the same kind at least hopefully you can house them together now  
If you paid more for the greek I would talk with Petco and perhaps get the difference refunded or in store credit.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 19, 2008)

How much should Russian's cost? I think we paid around $100.
Thanks


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Around here CA I have seen them at Petsmart and Petco for about $85


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 21, 2008)

When pet stores get in a new animal they get a label that says what they are. It may not be correct at all, they may know it to but they say they can't do anything about it they have to sell as the label says. (personally I think this is a way for them to take the blame off themselves for selling the wrong animals). Anyhow if you post pictures of there tail area we can confirm the sexes for you (depending on how big they are). Good luck with them they are very cute.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 21, 2008)

We already know the bigger one is a female (she just laid two eggs) and the smaller one is a male. That doesn't make any sense why pet stores would put the wrong labels on animals even when they know about it. I guess we need to be sure ahead of time what something looks like so we know what we are really buying!
Thanks,
Deanna


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Deanna, many people have purchased the wrong (?) tort this way. They expect that pet stores are experts but if you look at many stores the animal caretakers are young, have little or no experience and as we have found out through this forum, lots of Pet stores know little or nothing about the animals they are responsible for. This is unfortunate but true, especially for torts and turtles. I think itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the "They all look alike" attitude. We as owners often try to educate them; some are thankful and learn others are more resistive. 
Hopefully the two Russians you have now have not proved disappointing for you. I know it must have been a shock when "PoP" 2 eggs appeared. But if they are fertile, look what fun you will have raising new CB Russians and watching them grow.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 24, 2008)

We are not disappointed in them at all. We really like them and are excited about watching the eggs hatch. We are hoping they are fertile. And it will be a lot of fun to have them hatch and have the little ones! 
Deanna


----------

